# Cancelling Employment/Entry visa. Important!



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi guys.

I have already raised a similar topic, but would like to clear this one thing up once and for all.

If any one can provide some useful infomration, I would really appreciate it.

My qiestion is ..... If I cancel Entry/Employment Visa from Company A which is now being processed (Its been for 3 weeks now) and sign employment offer with Company B, which then will apply for my visa... Will I get slapped with a labor ban, becasue of canceling Company A Visa. I stress that I am outside of UAE. And my passport is clean.

I think Company A applied for entry visa for me, which later on will be turned into residency visa. Can I still at this point cancel this entry visa and get away with it without any ban? Or do I get banned only after I come to Dubai and register at the airport or wherever it would be necessery. PLease guys, looking forawrd to your replys.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well YOU can't cancel anything, the company has to do it. I think the most they'd do is ask you to refund any costs they've paid so far. Don't see how they can ban you when you've not even been in the country yet.

Best bet is to call the MOL and Immigration as really they are the ones with all the answers.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Asafa said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I have already raised a similar topic, but would like to clear this one thing up once and for all.
> 
> ...


If all you have is an entry visa, that must be cancelled by company A and then company B has to apply for a new entry visa for you in order to enter the country. No residency visa = no ban.

It's best to let company A know as soon as possible that you do not wish to join them as they will have incurred some costs. Common courtesy really.


----------



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

ok it turnes out that Company A has not yet applied for my employment visa. So there is nothig to be canceled. I informed them that I would like to rething the offer, as there has been some delay and my joining date would be different, and becasue of that they have not issued the visa yet.

The HR coordinator told me I have the right to decide if accepting or not.
In this case if no visa has been filed, I will surely not get a labor ban right? I only signed the employment offer which stted April 12 as a start date, but the date will be cha ged due to delay.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Lord have mercy !!!! On two different threads, three different people have told you there will not be any ban applicable without the visa process being completed. To compete the process you will have to sign an official contact with the MOL, if you do not sign then the visa process is effectively stopped until you do accept and sign... Also HR has told you, you have the choice to accept or not...

Given your current situation, are you going to sign/accept ? No. 
Without signing, will the visa be issued ? No. 
If the visa is not issued will there be any kind of ban (labor, financial, intellectual, physical ...) ? No. 
Is there any aspect of this that does not make sense/confusing ? No. 
Does this answer your questions ? Hope to the almighty one/ones, Yes.
Am I being mean in this post ? Maybe, probably Yes

Sorry...


----------



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

saraswat said:


> Lord have mercy !!!! On two different threads, three different people have told you there will not be any ban applicable without the visa process being completed. To compete the process you will have to sign an official contact with the MOL, if you do not sign then the visa process is effectively stopped until you do accept and sign... Also HR has told you, you have the choice to accept or not...
> 
> Given your current situation, are you going to sign/accept ? No.
> Without signing, will the visa be issued ? No.
> ...


Ok. I get your point. I am just a bit paranoid about all this. thats all. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Asafa said:


> Ok. I get your point. I am just a bit paranoid about all this. thats all. Better be safe than sorry.


I hear you ... Don't get too paranoid, there is no issue with the ban ... You are in a position where two employers, one being Emirates are ready to employ you, that would be a rather great position to be in , and much better than most ... You just need to work it so that the first company removes their employment visa request ... and with the advantage of HR being decent about it, that should just be a technicality ... like I said you are in a rather great place given current situations, across the globe ... 

I would celebrate and think about the brunches I want to hit first rather than be paranoid  ... 

p.s: not being sarcastic ...


----------



## I_have_a_dream (May 7, 2013)

Hello there!

I have similar situation as Asafa, only in my case the company A has already issued the employment visa (although I did not receive it yet) and now the agency who recruited me for the company A wants me to cover the expenses for the visa.
Should I pay and should I inform Emirates about this, as my pre-joining is in process? Could this create any problems in obtaining the new visa?
Also, my date of joining should be 24th of July, so I think there is enough time for the old visa to expire.

I'd really appreciate your help! In particulary since I contacted the DNRD and they are so vague about it.


----------



## I_have_a_dream (May 7, 2013)

Just an update, the DNRD was very efficient and helpful after all, unlike the members of this forum for any of my posts.
Anyway, for all people worrying just like me, the employment visa just needs to be cancelled, so the new employer can apply for a new one. Even it's expired, it has to be cancelled by the sponsor first.

Have a nice day everybody!


----------



## Bear7 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have visa with my school until august 2014. I wish to change schools. 

Is it possible I can cancel my Visa?? 
Iv been told this can be done by paying a certain amount. I have an unlimited contract with the ministry of labour and also been told that I won't have to pay any fees back to school (i.e. flights, health insurance etc)


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Bear7 said:


> I have visa with my school until august 2014. I wish to change schools.
> 
> Is it possible I can cancel my Visa??
> Iv been told this can be done by paying a certain amount. I have an unlimited contract with the ministry of labour and also been told that I won't have to pay any fees back to school (i.e. flights, health insurance etc)


In order to get your visa cancelled, you would need to submit a resignation. An official notice period of 30 days would apply whereby you would need to work for 30 days from the date of submission of resignation. The employer can waive the requirement of the 30 days notice period, and come to a mutual agreement with you, whereby you don't serve the required notice period, but of course don't get paid for that time period either, that really depends on your relationship with your employer. 

After that your employer should process the cancellation of your visa, after which you are free to get a new one with another employer. Without resigning or being terminated, you personally cannot cancel the visa, as this is something the employer would have to request.

Also would recommend to get in touch with the MOL who are the authority in these matters:

Ministry of Labour

When contacting them, please also do ask them whether the 6 month labor ban would be applicable to you, the factors that the applicability depends upon are: The type of employer (freezone / mainland) and the length of service you have completed. If it does apply, given you meet the required threshold in terms of wages / qualification required, then it can also be lifted. The MOL will give you the best advice in regards to this as it pertains to your specific situation. 

p.s: Hope I didn't make this too confusing, trying to cram all the info in there ...


----------

